
Weekly Robotics #4 – single rotor drone, Satellite deorbitting mission and more - msadowski
https://weeklyrobotics.com/weekly-robotics-4
======
msadowski
Hi HN!

Author here, I started this project 4 weeks ago with a show HN that went quiet
really fast.

Any feedback you might have is highly appreciated! Mat

